# Silkie vs Cochin



## Jeremysbrinkman

Which one makes the better mom? I want some to hatch for me. I was just wondering which bird is more likely to go broody since I can't seem to hatch in my incubator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Wow nobody


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

I would say the Silkie.


----------



## expertnewbie

Silkie


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl

Of my Cochin and Silkies last summer only the Silkie hatched. The Cochin went broody but the eggs didnt hatch.


----------



## matt_kas

Silkies have my vote too!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Thank you folks. Silkies it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## SilkieBoy

Silkie all the way!!!!!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I was going to get my silkies today and they were sold out already:-(


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## expertnewbie

Oh that stinks. Maybe next time. What color variety are you going with?


Keeper of Bantam Buff Brahmas, Buff orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, Blue Silkies, and a Silver laced cochin.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Anything but white and next time is this week they come back in on Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

One last try to get silkies from the feed store and today is the day! Getting dressed now to head over there. I'll post some pics if I get some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I got 4 little silkies today plus two NH reds. I was planning on 6 silkies and none were to be white but as fate would have it there were only 4 left when I got in the store that I had waited outside on to open. Two black and two white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Here are my new little ones!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kristie18

If your looking for hens to hatch your eggs for you silkie is they way to go they will sit in anything I have two hens they are precious and very friendly make good moms too


----------



## robin416

Jeremy, I saw your other post about the peeps. Do not get ahead of yourself when it comes to sexing Silkies, its pretty much a guessing game until they are at least six months. You could have 4 roos or all females. It took me 8 months to finally figure out the sex of my paint female and I've been raising show Silkies for years.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Thanks Robin 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

